# Review Material/Reference Roundup



## navyasw02 (Nov 3, 2010)

I wasted a lot of money on books so I'm putting together a list of study materials for future reference and here's my list:

Study books:

NCEES 2001 and 2008 exams - essential. 2008 was better than the 2001 which was all english units. I did the 2001 early in my studying and the 2008 the weekend before. Also helped to do ALL the problems, not just your depth. Grade: A

Lindeburg Practice Exam - Overly hard. Depth level problems in just the breadth. Ended up not doing my depth section because I got frustrated. Worth using, but dont get hung up on it. Grade: C

Six Min Solutions MD - Biggest piece of crap book I've ever used. Numerous errors, problems were way too complex and hard, and it hurt more than it helped. Grade: F

Six Min Solutions TF - Just did the breadth part, but was pretty good. Would recommend. Grade: B+

Six Min Solutions HVAC - Just breadth again, very good at helping learn HVAC concepts. Grade: A

Practice Problems for the Mechanical PE Exam, Lindeburg - Actually not bad. Well worth the money and helped me go through chapter by chapter and do some review and especially good for Eng. Econ. I even busted it out on the exam for extra help on some problems I absolutely had no clue on. These problems were actually more realistic and easier than the ridiculous Lindeburg Practice Exam. Some sections were a bit lacking in material though. Grade: B

101 Solved Problems, Lindeburg - Dont waste your time. Maybe it was the 1986 version I got from the library, but I flipped through it once and instantly knew it wasn't worth looking at. Grade: F

Kaplan - Bought it, but after seeing all the negative press I ended up not using this book. I told myself I'd keep it for a last resort book, but got burned out with doing problems to look through it. I flipped through it after the PE and it doesn't look too awful, but still harder than the exam problems and probably not worth it.

Reference books for Exam:

MERM (duh)

Shigleys - used in AM and PM

Fluid Mechanics book (White) - used once to look at a table that I really didnt need to use, but wanted better accuracy than the one in the MERM appendix.

Heat Transfer book (Incropera)- looked up some stuff from the morning session so it wasn't a total waste

Solid Mechanics book (Ugural/Fenster) - didnt open (this book actually sucks anyway, but figured I'd bring it)

What I wish I had brought - My vibrations class lectures because the MERM isn't as complete as it should be in vibes. Also a basic statics and dynamics book.


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 3, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Lindeburg Practice Exam - Overly hard. Depth level problems in just the breadth. Ended up not doing my depth section because I got frustrated. Worth using, but dont get hung up on it. Grade: C


I worked both the breadth and depth (T&amp;F) for the Lindeburg exam and I think it helped me a lot. I'd agree that some of the problems were frustrating, but reviewing the methodology for those solutions helped me learn some topics I would have never thought to review in the MERM.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 3, 2010)

MadDawg said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Lindeburg Practice Exam - Overly hard. Depth level problems in just the breadth. Ended up not doing my depth section because I got frustrated. Worth using, but dont get hung up on it. Grade: C
> ...


I dont think it was bad, but it wasn't great either. They were good practice problems and worth doing or at least looking at.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Nov 4, 2010)

I did HVAC:

NCEES 2008: A

Lindeburg Practice exam: B (it was harder than the test, but still a good lesson)

SMS HVAC: A (it was harder than the test, but good preparation)

Lindeburg 500 Practice Problems: B (harder than the test, some problems way too complex for the test... but still good preparation)

MERM: B (but only because it is tailored to the test). As a text book it really is bad.

All 4 ASHRAE books: A

That's all I had and from all my research anything more is not needed. Obviously you should be familiar with codes and standards etc, which isn't covered int those books. Even if i had to redo the test, I don't think I would buy more books. Maybe a better statics/dynamics book or something that helps better with Machine design for someone who isn't an MD major. MD really was my weakest part.

I also took a thermo, heat transfer and power plant book with me, but didn't use it.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the NCEES 2001 exam and (the early version examples I had..I guess 2003, MERM in older version...HVAC called energy system) are not good for the exam anymore so I don't want to give them a scale. NCEES 2008 is B, Kaplan is B, Liendenburg is A, 6 mins solution (all 3 books) are A, 101 is C (I don't think is on), MERM+Problem set are A. Ashrare fundmental in 1993 version is B to C (because I choose T&amp;F), The equations book create by me is A.


----------



## Relvinim (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought 2008 Sample Exam was an A

6MS MD was an A as far as being tested on a broad range of material although there were many errors with it.

The Lindeburg PE Sample exam was a B for me but just for the Machine Design depth. It helped me learn quite a bit about some of the principles even though some of the problems were way too involved. It also pulled out formulas I've never seen before. I didn't care too much for the morning part.

But of course NCEES did a great job of omitting material that I thought for sure would be on the test. They always seem to be one step ahead of us.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Nov 4, 2010)

was any of the Kaplan material good and helpful to prepare for the actual test? Especially in relation to the PPI material. And if yes, which ones exactly?

(just curious in case I need to study again)


----------



## chaocl (Nov 5, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> was any of the Kaplan material good and helpful to prepare for the actual test? Especially in relation to the PPI material. And if yes, which ones exactly?(just curious in case I need to study again)


Kaplan has MD, heat transfer, ref. cycle, power cycle amd etc in the morning. I think it is a good book for study the cycle and a/f ratio (combustion)


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Nov 5, 2010)

chaocl said:


> Kaplan has MD, heat transfer, ref. cycle, power cycle amd etc in the morning. I think it is a good book for study the cycle and a/f ratio (combustion)


My weakest part is MD. Is Kaplan good for that?

I do understand there are much better specific MD books, but I'd need one that's on PE test level but better than MERM (I hope i won't need it, though


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 5, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > Kaplan has MD, heat transfer, ref. cycle, power cycle amd etc in the morning. I think it is a good book for study the cycle and a/f ratio (combustion)
> ...


Don't worry about it. I'm sure you passed. You wont need another book.


----------



## NolaEngineer (Nov 15, 2010)

I took the exam in October of this year. First time taking the exam.

Before the test, I studied using a Lindeberg exam, then I did the 2001 NCEES exam. From those (and what I do at work), I chose to do the Thermofluids afternoon exam. After that, I worked the 6-Min books. I found those were some of the best study materials. They taught you good, efficient problem solving.

Out of everything I brought, here are the only things I actually used:

* MERM

* Mark's Standard Handbook

* Cameron Hydraulic and Crane 410 (MERM had all the info; I use these at work all the time, so I could find what I was looking for quicker)

* Keenan and Keyes Steam Tables ( http://www.amazon.com/Steam-Tables-Thermod...g/dp/0471465011 )

* Engineering Unit Conversions (Lindeberg)

* Pocket Ref (looked up a value)

* Keenan's Gas Tables ( http://www.amazon.com/Gas-Tables-Thermodyn...0210&amp;sr=1-1 )

I didn't use Shigley (My version - http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Engineeri...3532&amp;sr=1-6 ), but I'd recommend bringing it anyway. With all of the code-type problems, the relevant paragraphs were given and you just had to interpret, which cuts way down on the number of references you actually need to bring.

The two best things I did is I copied the MERM index and had that in a 3-ring binder next to me (saved a lot of time and I didn't lose my place) and I had another 3-ring binder with all sorts of misc. information. I had a tablet full of Psychrometric charts, a pump vendor's reference booklet, a pipe weight and schedule table, and a lot of Wikipedia printouts (Adiabatic flame temps, Galvanic series, molecular weights of common gases, etc.). That came in handy.

Didn't use the ASHRAE books, although those were good to study with. Unless you're taking the HVAC section, I doubt you'd need more than just the Fundamentals book. Bringing solved problems to the exam and trying to back figure problems is a pretty hopeless task, given the time alloted, so don't try.

I will say this: there is real, practical value to the 'get all your references together and learn how to use them' part of the exam.

For now, I'm still waiting for results. The morning section was not too bad; I finished all but one or two problems with an hour or more to spare. The afternoon section I finished, but without much time to spare (5 min or so).


----------



## NolaEngineer (Nov 15, 2010)

NolaEngineer said:


> I took the exam in October of this year. First time taking the exam.
> Before the test, I studied using a Lindeberg exam, then I did the 2001 NCEES exam. From those (and what I do at work), I chose to do the Thermofluids afternoon exam. After that, I worked the 6-Min books. I found those were some of the best study materials. They taught you good, efficient problem solving.
> 
> Out of everything I brought, here are the only things I actually used:
> ...


Oh yeah, one more that was really helpful on the day of the exam: NCEES FE Reference Book: http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials...&amp;product=1R


----------



## Samir (Nov 20, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I wasted a lot of money on books so I'm putting together a list of study materials for future reference and here's my list:
> Study books:
> 
> NCEES 2001 and 2008 exams - essential. 2008 was better than the 2001 which was all english units. I did the 2001 early in my studying and the 2008 the weekend before. Also helped to do ALL the problems, not just your depth. Grade: A
> ...



Are these books for sale? if so, for how much?


----------

